# Grubs?



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's a pic of HOA 419 next door. The brown is completely dead. Green grass is not affected at all (looked up close). If it was mine I'd pull it up and take a look. It was completely normal last week.

My guess was grubs. Picture is from a second story window. Thought it showed the pattern the best.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That is pretty impressive the damage they can do. When I had them the sod rolled up like carpet. It was crazy.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Dico112lr4 Did you ever get to check your neighbors yard to confirm if it was grub damage?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd go give it a little tug and see. I'm sure the neighbor will be out scratching his head when the lawn is wiped out. Maybe could help then take care of it early.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @Dico112lr4 Did you ever get to check your neighbors yard to confirm if it was grub damage?


I didn't. It belongs to the HOA.I'll give it a tug when the monsoon ends and report back.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pulled up a few spots, but didn't see any grubs. Appears to be filling back in now. Not sure what happened.


----------

